# 1st ever pictorial tutorial! Smokey FOTD w/ Sweet Sienna!



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 9, 2008)

I was bored this afternoon, and it was raining like a mother fucka, so I decided to match my eyes w/ the gloomy sky, and used one of my fave MAC pigment: Sweet Sienna. I have two, yes, I bought a back up. This look is SO easy despite the massive pics, so I hope you guys enjoy this, cuz I got so impatient I almost shot Happy, LOL!

1. Start with a clean moisturized face:





2. Prime your face w/ a primer, I used Monistat anti chafing cream












3. Put on your foundation. I use Sally Hansen Carmindy foundation with a MAC 187.
















4. Put on concealer. I used Coverblend by Exuvience Multi Function concealer in Light, it's a little too light though. Dot it where you want coverage. BLENDDD!!!
















5. Set your foundation/concealor with a loose powder. I used Ben Nye Banana Visage Poudre, THE BEST LOOSE POWDER EVER, with MAC 150.
















6. (skippable) Put on some bronzer to give yourself a little color. I used Hard Candy SoCal Glow that I got from the 75% off sale! It's AMAZING! Don't forget your neck!
















7. Contour! I used MAC Emote with MAC 168.








See the difference?




8. Contour your nose. I used MAC emote with MAC 222.












9. Prime your eyes. I used Paula Dorf eye primer.












10. Use a black base to intensify Sweet Sienna. I used Ben Nye cream color in Black, it's comparable to MAC CCB, but it's a lot oilier. But hey, it's only $4!It doesn't have to be perfect.












11. Get some Sweet sienna, and dab it on, blend it out, rock it!
















12. Highlight your brow. I used Stila e/s in Chinois, since the lid is pretty shimmery, I don't want to add shimmer to my brows cuz then it will be too disco ball. BLEND the edges!!












13. Line your eyes! I use my FAVE!! Stila smudgepot in black! Make the line slightly winged out at the end, and connect it with the bottom liner.












14. Pat a little Sweet Sienna on the bottom liner. 








15. Take a breather.




16. Put on some falsies! Mines are from Ebay.








17. Do your brows! I used Stila e/s in espresso








18. When the glue is dried, put on some mascara. I used Rimmel Glam'eyes.




19. Finished eye look!












20. Blush! I used a creme blush from Ben Nye called Carnation pink with MAC 188. I love it!












21. Highlight your cheeks! I used NYC MSF in Moonstone.












22. Line your lips. I used MAC Subculture.




23. Put on some lipstick. I used L'oreal Colorjuice stick in Strawberry Fields.








24. Apply l/g. I used NYX Goddess of Night in Smoky look. I think I used too much, it looks like shit.








25. DONE!! Oh, and cam-whore!
















Last but not least:





Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

Gorgeous look and wonderful tut!  Great job!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

this is so simple, yet so stunning! i'm still on the prowl for sweet sienna, I think it's abs. gorgeous! Your liner skills are killer too!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 9, 2008)

cute look. awesome tutorial!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 9, 2008)

Awsome! I love Sweet Sienna...so perfect for a smokey eye!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Oct 9, 2008)

you are cuteness all over! love this look! great tut, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bianca (Oct 10, 2008)

You look gorgeous! Thank you for this tutorial!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

I absolutely love that eyemakeup on you!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 11, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 11, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 12, 2008)

Great look!  You have gorgeous cheeks!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love this tutorial.. The eyeliner looks awesome too..and the falsies as well


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Oct 13, 2008)

Great tutorial!!!  You are very pretty, and I love how you made the tut easy to follow!  I gotta check out that NYC MSF!


----------



## Zeastlake (Oct 13, 2008)

This was great... I can't wait to try it... thanks for showing us!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice.  You actually used a lot of products I have never heard of.  I am off to investigate now.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 13, 2008)

^ Lol @ your icon


This is an awesome smokey eye. great tut


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2008)

This looks so good! I love that eyeliner


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 17, 2008)

Your liner skills are hella fierce!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 17, 2008)

gorgeous look!


----------



## budafly_kisz (Oct 18, 2008)

That came out very nice!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome tut! Great Job!
You are so cute & the makeup is beautiful! I can't wait to try this out for myself!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow! Your eye makeup is sooo fab!


----------



## AmandDUR (Oct 21, 2008)

beautiful! love your liner.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 21, 2008)

I really like this! Nice job.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 22, 2008)

Gorgeous tutorial


----------



## Sushi. (Oct 22, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 22, 2008)

What a great job! And I love that there's just 2 colors + a base. How easy?! And I don't think your lips look like shit... they look so pretty!


----------

